# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Chỉnh tay Mach 3

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi tai sao Mach 3 của em khi nhấn các nut mũi tên thì trục di chuyển tốc độ chỉ bằng 10% tốc độ lệnh G0. Tùy chỉnh cái này chổ nào, em cám ơn

----------


## katerman

Sao bác biết là chậm hơn 10%, bác ấn phím TAB sẽ hiện ra bảng Jog, có ô chỉnh tốc độ jog, không biết bác làm chưa.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Sao bác biết là chậm hơn 10%, bác ấn phím TAB sẽ hiện ra bảng Jog, có ô chỉnh tốc độ jog, không biết bác làm chưa.


Cám ơn bác, để em thử, chỉ bằng 10% chứ ko phải chậm hơn 10% bác ạ

----------


## Truong2578

bác phải chọn phần chú thích khoanh đỏ là 100% 
chú ý là chỉ áp dụng khi chạy tay nhé.

----------

anhcos, CKD, haignition, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> bác phải chọn phần chú thích khoanh đỏ là 100% 
> chú ý là chỉ áp dụng khi chạy tay nhé.


em đã chình rồi vẫn không tác dụng bác ơi

----------


## ktshung

Các bác giúp em với, em cám ơn

----------

